# Fusion Magnum review



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Finally got the chance to throw the new fusion magnum today Had Lou build up uncut at 13 w/ alconites. Put the GW30 on it, 17lb suffix tri, 40lb shock, 8oz pyramid. blank seems stiffer when throwing than when actually sitting there holding and notice the tip bounce some. Due to the field at ethridge being posted now I hit up the park in chesapeake off the interstate called "oak grove" and casted from the docks. With something to compare it to, this thing flat out smokes the 1508 allstar ive got with the same reel hands down. decided to step up the weight to 10 and throws it just as solidly minus what seems like 20 feet of distance or so.
felt good so I decided to step upto a 12oz frog tongue and the distance fell off more to the tune of another 30-40feet or so but still put it out there a good ways... Seems like with this rod you dont have to hit it as hard as an allstar to get it going and out there into the distance which surprised me cause i figured it would be opposite being stiffer than the allstar. The casting distance ive gained with this rod was definitely noticeable for sure.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

mine aint even started...after all that hussell we went through.....but Jim does good work so I aint complaining (even tho thats what it clearly looks like  ) lol


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Justin, your gonna love that rod man.....


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

even when comparing the Inferno to the AS1509....you have to back off the Inferno (smoother) with the AS, you are right....you have to NAIL it! I have both rods and plan on having a magnum by the end of the year.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I figure I will man, but I just gotta get it built..........FA good luck on getting a magnum...I ordered this one back in May, and I tracked down the blank from else where and played the devil getting it to my builder. My builder still hasnt got their order or FM's in yet. So....yeah...good luck


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*got lucky*

managed to snag one of the original blanks at the baitshack seminar, and had Jim buid it also- you'll be happy with his work Treed.

So far only been tested on BIG rays, but holding up fine.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Surf Cat...how long does it generally ( I know its dependent on how busy they are) take for him to start a rod once the blank is in hand? Gettin ansy and ready to throw it, even though it hasnt been built lol


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Had mine built in about 10 days....


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

If you guys don't want to wait and need a rod built, PM me. I'll do what it takes to make ya happy.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

TreednNC said:


> Surf Cat...how long does it generally ( I know its dependent on how busy they are) take for him to start a rod once the blank is in hand? Gettin ansy and ready to throw it, even though it hasnt been built lol



I wasn't in any hurry, I delivered the blank to him and told him I'd be back down for my next trip in six weeks or so. I think he actually had it finished in 5 weeks. 

I always hate telling a builder I'm in a rush, afraid they'll rush it at the expense of taking time and doing a proper job. On the other hand if ya don't push some folks along--- they'll be fisihng instead of building.

At any rate we discussed the time frame up front and Jim delivered with time to spare.

Now that I have done a couple of builds I'll likely being do the rest myself. Basstardo has already offered his services, unless you are particulary committed to a certain builder, use someone that can get it done on your time frame, not someone elses.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Im not on any time frame. Well just by third week of October ultimately. Just excited. My first custom lol. Ive seen Jims thread work and loved it. Ive got him doing a little 'thread art' for me so I know its going to take time. Not mad at all. Just excited lol.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*that's cool*

 

Jim does good thread art- I posted a pic of the job he did for me over in the lounge- not for everybody- but I've been a lifetime fan, so no worries. (pledge your allegiance thread)

Always worth waiting for, but yeah I always get excited in anticipation over a new build.

I


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Yep, Jim does some great work.


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

*well..*

i have 2 original fusions..whats the main diff's between these and the fus magnums?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Believe the pecking order is like this:
Nail / 10oz to a brick / closest thing you can get to a broom stick. 
Inferno / 8oz to 12oz
Magnum / 8 to 12, but lighter and new caster friendly that the above 2 rods
Fusion / 8 to 10
Nitro / 6 to 10
7-Dust / 5 to 8

Someone correct me if I'm wrong.

No matter what - WRI puts out a nice rod.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Rod Specs Model# 

8’ 1pc Light ¾-2oz 823-1 

9’ 1pc Light ¾-2oz 923-1 

9’ 1pc Heavy 2-5oz 933-1 

10’ 1pc Light 1-3oz 1023-1 

10’ 1pc Heavy 2-5oz 1033-1 

11’ 2pc Med 2-5 oz 1143-2 

13' Xtra-Hvy 8-16oz Nail 2pc 60/40 split 

13’ Heavy 8-14oz Inferno 2pc 60/40 split 

13’ Heavy 8-12oz Fusion Mag 2pc 60/40 split 

13' Heavy 8-12oz Fusion 2pc 60/40 split 

13' Med-Hvy 6-10oz Nitro 2pc equal section 

13' Med-Hvy 4-8oz 7-Dust 2pc equal Section 


I feel privelaged to have joined the dark side:beer: God that magnums friggen schweet!!!


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

i may end up w/ another Inferno bc i can cast the dog**** outta the one I have now.


----------



## Tom W (Feb 8, 2003)

*Glad you like the stuff guys!*

I try to stay up on what people are saying. this is the only way we can make sure we are designing what people want. I spend alot of time fishing with the stuff, so I really concentrate on what we need for the baddest conditions I can find. 

Thanks for the support.

Tommy Wheeler


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

hey Tommy.......maybe you guys could do something like an Inferno Magnum?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Tom W said:


> I try to stay up on what people are saying. this is the only way we can make sure we are designing what people want. I spend alot of time fishing with the stuff, so I really concentrate on what we need for the baddest conditions I can find.
> 
> Thanks for the support.
> 
> Tommy Wheeler


And Thank you - for some terrific products :beer: 

just started building up a couple of the 7 dust blanks- one for a friend and the other for myself- looking forward to giving them a work out this fall. :fishing:


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

FishinAddiction said:


> hey Tommy.......maybe you guys could do something like an Inferno Magnum?


Try the Nail- if ya feel up to it! 

For myself the fusion Magnum is about as "strong" as I want to go, so adding some of the easier hitting rods to the arsenal.


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

I love my two Infernos and think I'll look into a Magnum, but I'd like to check out a few smaller rods Wheeler makes.   Too many choices. But, that's better than the older days when you only had about two or three, here and there and now with out much cutting and tweeking you can toss with the best of them, or atleast have the equipment to .


----------

